
How the Chicago School Changed the Meaning of Adam Smith’s ‘Invisible Hand’ - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/04/22/how-chicago-school-changed-meaning-adam-smiths-invisible-hand/
======
viburnum
Viner (at Chicago but predating the Chicago boys) made a list of Smith’s views
that were contrary to laissez-faire. My favorite is “Encouragement of ‘the
frequency and gaiety of publick diversions,’” which was meant to discourage
people from being attracted to joyless Puritanism. He advocated for regulation
and public investments in health and education (which are also found in the
Communist Manifesto).

[http://adamsmithslostlegacy.blogspot.com/2009/02/adam-
smith-...](http://adamsmithslostlegacy.blogspot.com/2009/02/adam-smith-not-
advocate-of-laissez.html)

The “invisible hand” reference I know from WoN is just referring to investors
generally preferring to invest in their own country (home nation bias).

------
ncmncm
We could call Chicago School's thing the Invisible Boot.

